# Pseudocreoboter wahlbergii & Sibylla pretiosa



## CZDalkan (May 10, 2009)

Some photos of both species - Pseudocreoboter wahlbergii &amp; Sibylla pretiosa http://www.dalkan.cz - mantids


----------



## Katnapper (May 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## mantidian (May 10, 2009)

beautiful indeed


----------



## CZDalkan (Jun 23, 2009)

add photos of Creoboter gemmatus and Sphodromantis ssp. on my website


----------



## agent A (Jun 23, 2009)

It's Pseudocreobotra, not Pseudocreobroter.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 23, 2009)

agent A said:


> It's Pseudocreobotra, not Pseudocreobroter.


If you stick with this forum, young fellow, in about five years, not only will you know a lot about mantids, but we may have socialized you as well!

_*NEVER*_ make statements like this without doing a lot of checking (http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=12870&amp;hl= would have helped you). Then say something like, "Isn't the proper name Creobotra, not Creobroter?"

BTW, six hours begore posting this, you posted a comment using "Creobroter." Did you have a revalation since then?

I realize that you have more problems than most in communicating with the outside world and feel that the only way that you can be heard is if you shock or dazzle, but it tends to irritate rather than amaze. Try, if only on this forum, to ask questions, even when you are "sure" of the answer, rather than making bald statements, which are often wrong, and see what kind of responses you get. Just keep trying. You are already doing better than when you started, and you'll be surprised at how well things turn out!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> If you stick with this forum, young fellow, in about five years, not only will you know a lot about mantids, but we may have socialized you as well!_*NEVER*_ make statements like this without doing a lot of checking (http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=12870&amp;hl= would have helped you). Then say something like, "Isn't the proper name Creobotra, not Creobroter?"
> 
> BTW, six hours begore posting this, you posted a comment using "Creobroter." Did you have a revalation since then?
> 
> I realize that you have more problems than most in communicating with the outside world and feel that the only way that you can be heard is if you shock or dazzle, but it tends to irritate rather than amaze. Try, if only on this forum, to ask questions, even when you are "sure" of the answer, rather than making bald statements, which are often wrong, and see what kind of responses you get. Just keep trying. You are already doing better than when you started, and you'll be surprised at how well things turn out!


+1


----------



## mantidian (Jun 24, 2009)

agent A said:


> It's Pseudocreobotra, not Pseudocreobroter.


try adding a smily face


----------



## CZDalkan (Dec 29, 2009)

*P. paradoxa - female*






*P. paradoxa - male*






*P. paradoxa - male*






*P. wahlbergii - male*






*P. wahlbergii - female*






*C. gemmatus - female*


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 29, 2009)

Wonderful closeup pics! Thanks for sharing, i like the S. prestiosa pic this species is very photogenic


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

Your pictures are fantastic!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 29, 2009)

Really nice.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful shots!

(Keep an eye on the sensor dust though  :lol: )


----------



## CZDalkan (Dec 29, 2009)

I know about the dust on the sensor. I must clean it next week

Another pics in new topic (I don't know how to rename this topic to "Photos of creatures", if possible)

*New pics*


----------

